# Amplificador nuevo



## kikejoan (Oct 27, 2005)

La pregunta es la siguiente: tengo un amplificador nuevo de 500 watt y compre una corneta que dice 3600 watt PMPO con dos tweeter incorporados y una trompeta pequeña pero quiero saber como saber que en amplificador no se me va a dañar o una pagina donde yo pueda hacer los cálculos para ver que cornetas mas comprar.

Se los agradezco de verdad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Kikejoan, primero creo que debes comprender las diferentes medidas de potencia:

*PMPO* "Peak Music Power Output" es potencia pico que puede entregar un amplificador.

*RMS* "Root Mean Square" es la potencia constante que puede da dar un amplificador y es con la que se puede realmente comparan sistemas de amplificación. 

Me imagino que los 500 vatios del amplificador deben ser RMS, por lo que las cornetas pueden aguantar sin problemas este watiaje. Aunque no hay una regla clara o por lo menos yo no la conozco dicen que la relación entre PMPO y RMS es de 6 a 1, es decir que tu amplificador de 500 watios (RMS) puede llegar a tener picos (PMPO) de 3000 watios.

Saludos.
Fernando.


----------



## Xtereo (Oct 29, 2005)

En eso de la relación entre RMS y PMPO estoy en desacuerdo con Fernando. Lo digo porque yo tengo un minicomponente que según sus especificaciones dice 1200 watios PMPO y resulta que según la hoja de datos del integrado de salida la potencia que puede entregar es de solo 10 watios.

Yo creo que eso de la potencia PMPO es solo una medida engañosa para hacerle creer al comprador que esta adquiriendo un equipo potente.


----------



## fff (Dic 10, 2005)

Una vez lei algo de rms y pmpo, y lo que entendi es que PMPO es una simulacion de una potencia mayor a la que realmente ofrece, pero esto solo ocurre cuando la salida y los parlantes tienen la misma relacion de potencia, por ejemplo yo tengo uno que ofrece 40 watts por canal, diciendo en el manual 240 watts PMPO, y en la parte trasera del mismo los 40 watts antes mencionado y cada parlante es de 40 watts y me he dado cuenta que cuando conecto otros parlantes ya sea de mayor a menor potencia, el sonido realmente es inferior en calidad y en volumen que con los que venia originalmente, realmente eso de PMPO y RMS me quedo con RMS creo que es la medida real, saludos.


----------



## david_cordobes (Jun 28, 2009)

despues de averiguar bastante, note que en todos lados, la potencia RMS es 12 veces menos que la potencia PMPO, un amplificador que dice 600W PMPO, abajo en letra chiquita dice 25W RMS....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2009)

Lean acá y saquense la duda: http://sound.whsites.net/power.htm

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2009)

Si no tenés la potencia real (RMS) de los parlantes yo no me arriesgaría a conectarlo a un amplificador de 500 watts reales.
Por lo general la "potencia" PMPO es la que se le canta a los fabricantes del equipo, es decir, es totalmente imaginaria.


----------

